# Which Tri-Tronics collar?



## TCFarmer (Feb 5, 2008)

I am a new member, but have been reading this forum for a couple of months now. I am a novice trainer who duck hunts, but I am planning on getting into some hunt tests with my new puppy.

I am looking for a new collar and have decided to go with the G3 Combo or the Pro 100, but can't make up my mind. I have talked to several people about this, usually coming away with you can't go wrong with either one.

I like the range, rechargeable transmitter, and carry case with the Pro 100, but am wondering if it is worth the extra money? What are the pros and cons of each?


----------



## Jason Brion (May 31, 2006)

I have a G3 combo and a flyway G2. I would recommend the Pro 100 EXP. I personally use the continuous stimulation more than just nicks. I would get the EXP just in case you ever want to handle more than one dog. It might not be the case now but for the extra few dollars its worth it to have the option.

Things I don't like about my G3. Seems like if I get into some thick CRP its range is very limited. I do like the ability to have the larger button used for tone. Where as on the G2 it is a small button on the back. I use this feature a lot while pheasant hunting. This is used as a come in whistle.

The G2 series has a better feel in the hand while training. The G3 can be hung from your neck with the supplied lanyerd. When it is cold the G3's buttons seem to stick a bit.

It is all a matter of what your going to use it for. But if I was only going to have one collar it would be the G2 Pro 100 EXP.


----------



## Bob Gutermuth (Aug 8, 2004)

If $$$ is an issue, go to www.collarclinic.com and get a good reconditioned unit and save some bucks.


----------



## Steve Hester (Apr 14, 2005)

I have the Pro 100 EXP. It is a great collar, and couldn't be happier.


----------



## GulfCoast (Sep 24, 2007)

Me too. Some meth head stole mine off my tailgate one morning, and I replaced it with another one since I liked it so well.


----------



## Misty Marsh (Aug 1, 2003)

Take a look at the new Dogtra models for 2008, the 1900 NCP looks like a value for the $$$$$


----------



## h2oknine (Mar 15, 2005)

When I bought mine I was going to get the g2 90 with the 1mile range. I spoke with a TT rep and she recommended the field with 1/2 mile range which is perfect since I Run HRC hunt test and mainly hunt ducks and the upland I hunt they are within gun range so the 1mile is over kill it also has all the levels needed with the dogs I have for a lower priced and still get all I needed. Call TT and ask them.

They did not try to over sell me something I didn't need.


----------



## caglatz (Aug 21, 2006)

I would say get a Tritronics -- the Pro 100s are good -- you might also want to consider a Flyway or Pro 200 also. The 1 mile range is best conditionc, my collar (Pro 200) in the field won't reach nearly as far. I'd stay with teh 1 mile range models.


----------



## TCFarmer (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks for the input. I should have put EXP in my post, that is the one I am looking at.


----------



## Pheasanttomeetyou (Jan 31, 2004)

TT Pro 100 EXP. For a few extra $$, get a multi-dog system. You may just catch the bug and find you need another pup within the next couple of years.

I currently have a 100 EXP and a G3 Combo. I keep the G3 in our "city" car and use it for "traffic" control when we take the dogs to the park. That way, the Pro 100 stays in the dog truck.

Of course, we often do drills in the park, and I have found the G3 transmitter combersome to hold and the "pad" somewhat limiting to use for training. 

I have used TT 100 & 500 EE systems for almost 14 years and feel that the new EXP transmitter really comfortable and light. The collar system itself is very versitile. 

Since you are a novice trainer I do recommend the 100 over the 500 -- it is difficult for a novice to decide when it is time to toggle from momentary to continuous.

I do not recommend the Dogtra collar system --- way too hot. Plus it does not have as good a pad system as the TT Pro Exp series (100, 200, 500).

Suggestion, contact TT and ask them to send you a membership application for their Influential Persons Club. Once you join, they will give you free clothing and a 35% discount on the collar. 

If you just can't wait -- compair prices with Dogs Afield & LCSupply & Gun dog supply. Most will include free shipping with your order.


Good luck.


----------



## TCFarmer (Feb 5, 2008)

I just wanted to thank everybody for the input.

Today I ordered a TT Pro 100 EXP, Mike Lardy's E-Collar Conditioning, and of course some more bumpers.


----------

